# [DUP] #emege

## Iren

Hallo

Habe da mal so ne Frage:

wenn ich #emerge --update --upgradeonly wold duchführe,

upgrade ich ja mein ganzes System.

Jetz zu meiner Frage ich habe KDE 3.2 drauf.

Heisst das ein upgrade auch von KDE stattfindet und meine Version auf eine höhere aktualisie?

Wenn nicht wie bekomme ich das hin also eine aktualisierung der Version von KDE?

Gruss

----------

## Sas

mit "emerge -pU world" kannst du dir anzeigen lassen, was er aktualisieren will. wenn da was bei ist, was du nicht aktualisiert haben möchtest, kannst du entweder alle anderen pakete von hand updaten oder aber die nicht gewollten pakete in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask eintragen.

übrigens ist --update --upgradeonly schwachsinn, da ersteres (-u) alle pakete up- und downgradet, sodass alle versionen die neusten entsprechend _deiner_ keywords sind, zweiteres (-U) aktualsiert nur ältere pakete, downgradet aber keine, die neuer sind.

emerge --help

man portage

----------

## dertobi123

 *Iren wrote:*   

> Jetz zu meiner Frage ich habe KDE 3.2 drauf.
> 
> Heisst das ein upgrade auch von KDE stattfindet und meine Version auf eine höhere aktualisie?
> 
> Wenn nicht wie bekomme ich das hin also eine aktualisierung der Version von KDE?

 

Kann mal wer diesen Troll wegsperren? Danke!

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Iren wrote:*   

> Jetz zu meiner Frage ich habe KDE 3.2 drauf.
> 
> Heisst das ein upgrade auch von KDE stattfindet und meine Version auf eine höhere aktualisie?
> 
> Wenn nicht wie bekomme ich das hin also eine aktualisierung der Version von KDE?

 

suspekt   :Laughing: 

----------

## amne

Diese Frage wurde von Dir schon gestern in [DUP] Neue Version gestellt und von mir mit Verweis auf KDE 3.2.1 Update (wo das alles schon steht) als Dup gekennzeichnet und geschlossen. 

Ich empfehle dir dringend, die Forumsregeln ganz genau zu lesen und in Zukunft auch einzuhalten.

Die Lektüre der Dokumentation sei dir ebenfalls angeraten.

----------

